# Jhonny Depp: Netflix lo cancella dal catalogo. Niente più film.



## admin (28 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibile ciò che sta accadendo a Johnny Depp. L'attore, vittima di violenze fisiche e psicologiche da parte della ex moglie (come dichiarato più volte) Amber Heard, viene fatto passare per il violento e picchiatore di turno. Quell'etichetta lo sta annientando anche a livello lavorativo. Dopo aver perso la causa contro il Sun (che lo aveva etichettato come "picchiatore di mogli) ora è il turno di Netflix, che ha fatto sparire tutti i film dello stesso Jhonny Depp (E ce ne sono di capolavori...) dal proprio catalogo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pazzia!


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Depp è sempre stato cosi, sempre ai limiti ed oltre. Ho la sensazione che però ora che "non serve" più, tutti lo stiano scaricando.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2020)

A queste punto gliele desse davvero due pizze in faccia, almeno le accuse diventano reali...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Depp è sempre stato cosi, sempre ai limiti ed oltre. Ho la sensazione che però ora che "non serve" più, tutti lo stiano scaricando.


Un pò come Weinstein. Mentalità che comunque si fa anche qui in Italia, spesso con i programmi tv che quando fanno ascolti non succede nulla, invece quando crollano escono fuori i casi di sessismo, vedi con Detto Fatto.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un pò come Weinstein. Mentalità che comunque si fa anche qui in Italia, spesso con i programmi tv che quando fanno ascolti non succede nulla, invece quando crollano escono fuori i casi di sessismo, vedi con Detto Fatto.



Quando un personaggio fa comodo a tanti, per non dire tutti....lo si tutela per i propri interessi. Quando per qualche motivo questi scopi vengono meno, viene abbandonato. E mi pare sia successa proprio questa cosa a Depp. Non è più sulla cresta dell'onda ed è stato scaricato da tutti più o meno.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ora la Disney toglierà da Disney+ Pirati dei Caraibi? Chissà se hanno il coraggio, visto che è comunque un brand forte, ma considerato il perbenismo di chi la gestisce non mi stupirei. Oppure, immaginate, metteranno un messaggio iniziale del tipo "la Disney prende le distanze dal sessistahahahah Johnny Depp" e poi parte il film.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile ciò che sta accadendo a Johnny Depp. L'attore, vittima di violenze fisiche e psicologiche da parte della ex moglie (come dichiarato più volte) Amber Heard, viene fatto passare per il violento e picchiatore di turno. Quell'etichetta lo sta annientando anche a livello lavorativo. Dopo aver perso la causa contro il Sun (che lo aveva etichettato come "picchiatore di mogli) ora è il turno di Netflix, che ha fatto sparire tutti i film dello stesso Jhonny Depp (E ce ne sono di capolavori...) dal proprio catalogo.



Ridicoli. Stanno demolendo un uomo che palesemente, sulla base degli aspetti emersi sulla vicenda, è la vittima e non il carnefice.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2020)

Il femminismo: altra immensa piaga sociale.


----------



## Manue (28 Dicembre 2020)

Dovremmo iniziare a chiedere la parità dei sessi, 
ma questa volta al contrario

E da anni che sostengo che le donne ci hanno superato, 
ragionamento superficiale che andrebbe approfondito, ma in linea generale, io penso che sia così.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque si parla della Warner Bros che sta prendendo delle misure anche contro l'ex moglie, infatti si parla di un ridimensionato del suo ruolo in Aquaman 2. Inoltre, l'opinione pubblica è tutta schierata con Johnny Depp.


----------



## Kayl (28 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque si parla della Warner Bros che sta prendendo delle misure anche contro l'ex moglie, infatti si parla di un ridimensionato del suo ruolo in Aquaman 2. Inoltre, l'opinione pubblica è tutta schierata con Johnny Depp.



Infatti la causa con la Heard è ancora in corso, e se la vince come sarebbe giusto voglio vedere cosa succederà pubblicamente a tutte case che lo hanno scaricato. Parliamo di un uomo rovinato dove tutte le PROVE e le testimonianze sono contro l’ex moglie, dichiarazioni di quest’ultima incluse.


----------



## unbreakable (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile ciò che sta accadendo a Johnny Depp. L'attore, vittima di violenze fisiche e psicologiche da parte della ex moglie (come dichiarato più volte) Amber Heard, viene fatto passare per il violento e picchiatore di turno. Quell'etichetta lo sta annientando anche a livello lavorativo. Dopo aver perso la causa contro il Sun (che lo aveva etichettato come "picchiatore di mogli) ora è il turno di Netflix, che ha fatto sparire tutti i film dello stesso Jhonny Depp (E ce ne sono di capolavori...) dal proprio catalogo.



Sta vicenda è ridicola..cioè a me molti film di depp non piacciono specialmente quelli con Tim Burton..perché ho altri gusti..ok..però che diamine significa escludere le sue prove d'attore e interpretazioni dal catalogo Netflix..tra l'altro è uno dei pochi attori ancora di richiamo sulla piazza..scelta incomprensibile


----------



## Davidoff (28 Dicembre 2020)

Esempio lampante di come la "cancel culture" sia ormai una realtà negli USA, con il rischio che arrivi presto anche da noi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile ciò che sta accadendo a Johnny Depp. L'attore, vittima di violenze fisiche e psicologiche da parte della ex moglie (come dichiarato più volte) Amber Heard, viene fatto passare per il violento e picchiatore di turno. Quell'etichetta lo sta annientando anche a livello lavorativo. Dopo aver perso la causa contro il Sun (che lo aveva etichettato come "picchiatore di mogli) ora è il turno di Netflix, che ha fatto sparire tutti i film dello stesso Jhonny Depp (E ce ne sono di capolavori...) dal proprio catalogo.



Ahahahhahahahahahahahah

I buoni™


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Dicembre 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Sta vicenda è ridicola..cioè a me molti film di depp non piacciono specialmente quelli con Tim Burton..perché ho altri gusti..ok..però che diamine significa escludere le sue prove d'attore e interpretazioni dal catalogo Netflix..tra l'altro è uno dei pochi attori ancora di richiamo sulla piazza..scelta incomprensibile



stesso trattamento vergognoso che ha subito kevin spacey, fatto fuori in fretta e furia da house of cards (6a stagione oscena, con lui fatto morire nel primo episodio dell'ultima stagione e messa sua moglie come protagonista della serie), tagliato fuori dal film "tutti i soldi del mondo", con un altro attore reclutato all'ultimo e tutte le sue scene rigirate con il nuovo protagonista, e di fatto escluso da hollywood. 

adesso lo stesso trattamento lo stanno dedicando a johnny deep.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2020)

Netflix ormai è il twitter dello streming. Una fogna ideologica di deliri progressisiti.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Dicembre 2020)

Caravaggio era un assassino! Togliete i quadri dai musei!!! Ahahahah qualcuno prima o poi lo dirà... Stesso modus operandi con cui non hanno passato nei cinema americani il nuovo film di Woody Allen


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2020)

Posso dire che un po’ godo? 

Questi attori che fanno tanto i radical ed i politicamente corretti stanno iniziando a subire gli effetti degli sciroccati che vanno dietro queste idee da dementi. Bene, speriamo continuino così. Anche se comunque Depp non era un estremista sciroccato, ma forse perché non ne aveva bisogno...

Quando Mozart sarà sostituito da una sonata di bonghi espressione originaria della musica africana non contaminata come il soul o il blues o quando gli unici attori accettati, pagati e premiati di più saranno appartenenti solo alle minoranze, senza considerare il talento, prenderò i pop corn ed aspetterò cosa diranno questi qua. Ma se conosco i miei polli toccare la pecunia di questi è il modo migliore per fargli cambiare idea. Si sa che questi sono gay, ma sempre col culo degli altri...


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Dicembre 2020)

L'epoca dei perbenisti e degli ipocriti


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Posso dire che un po’ godo?
> 
> Questi attori che fanno tanto i radical ed i politicamente corretti stanno iniziando a subire gli effetti degli sciroccati che vanno dietro queste idee da dementi. Bene, speriamo continuino così. Anche se comunque Depp non era un estremista sciroccato, ma forse perché non ne aveva bisogno...
> 
> Quando Mozart sarà sostituito da una sonata di bonghi espressione originaria della musica africana non contaminata come il soul o il blues o quando gli unici attori accettati, pagati e premiati di più saranno appartenenti solo alle minoranze, senza considerare il talento, prenderò i pop corn ed aspetterò cosa diranno questi qua. Ma se conosco i miei polli toccare la pecunia di questi è il modo migliore per fargli cambiare idea. Si sa che questi sono gay, ma sempre col culo degli altri...


Questo è anche vero. Johnny Depp andava in giro dicendo "vado ad uccidere Trump" giusto per far godere la cricca di Hollywood che ora gli sta facendo passare l'inferno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile ciò che sta accadendo a Johnny Depp. L'attore, vittima di violenze fisiche e psicologiche da parte della ex moglie (come dichiarato più volte) Amber Heard, viene fatto passare per il violento e picchiatore di turno. Quell'etichetta lo sta annientando anche a livello lavorativo. Dopo aver perso la causa contro il Sun (che lo aveva etichettato come "picchiatore di mogli) ora è il turno di Netflix, che ha fatto sparire tutti i film dello stesso Jhonny Depp (E ce ne sono di capolavori...) dal proprio catalogo.



Sinceramente di sta gente milionaria mi frega poco assai..però penso a quanti poveracci si ritrovano nella medesima situazione e vengono rovinati..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente di sta gente milionaria mi frega poco assai..però penso a quanti poveracci si ritrovano nella medesima situazione e vengono rovinati..




L'unico modo per cambiare le cose è che capitano sempre di più a personaggi famosi e importanti, altrimenti frega un cavolo a nessuno. Mi auguro che capitano sempre di più sti casi a personaggi famosi e vengano rovinati, così magari qualcosa si muove


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è anche vero. Johnny Depp andava in giro dicendo "vado ad uccidere Trump" giusto per far godere la cricca di Hollywood che ora gli sta facendo passare l'inferno.



Per onestà occorre dire che quella battuta su Trump la disse con tono scherzoso. Infatti in seguito alle polemiche generate il giorno dopo si scusò e da allora non ricordo che Depp abbia detto robe politiche roboanti di qualunque tipo. Comunque Depp mi è sempre sembrato uno dei meno ipocriti, il mio era infatti un discorso generale. 

Molto peggio è andata a Kevin Spacey, lui sì galoppino dei dems, che ora paga il neo conformismo puritano unidirezionale e ipocrita che vige tra i radical shit di cui lui fu uno dei principali attori-immagine. Ed anche al vate dei radical newyorkesi, Woody Allen, non è andata benissimo. 

Questo è il prezzo dell’ipocrisia che alberga in molti personaggi: tipo quelli che si dichiarano salutisti, vegetariani o vegani e poi si sfondano di alcool e droghe.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Per onestà occorre dire che quella battuta su Trump la disse con tono scherzoso*. Infatti in seguito alle polemiche generate il giorno dopo si scusò e da allora non ricordo che Depp abbia detto robe politiche roboanti di qualunque tipo. Comunque Depp mi è sempre sembrato uno dei meno ipocriti, il mio era infatti un discorso generale.


Sì però mai che ho sentito battute così politicamente scorrette verso un democratico. Su Obama ad esempio.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì però mai che ho sentito battute così politicamente scorrette verso un democratico. Su Obama ad esempio.




E' vero che la stragrande magggioranza degli attori è di fede democratica. 

I repubblicani negli ultimi 2 decenni (proprio da quando si è imposto il politicamente corretto) preferiscono evitare le dispute politiche. Prima non era così: basta pensare all'epoca reaganiana. Comunque contro Obama fece impressione il comizio del buon Clint Eastwood durante la convention repubblicana del 2012 con la celeberrima intervista alla sedia vuota. Ma Clint è uno dei pochi che può permettersi di andare contro il mainstream.


----------

